# Living A Moderate Life in Malaysia



## dhirazj (Jul 26, 2009)

I wanted to know the procedures to stay in malaysia legally. I am B.Sc. Computer Science graduate from Nepal. I have 4 years of work experience in the field of Search Engine Marketing. Presently i am not working for any company and i am self employed and running and promoting my own about 90 websites which gives me a revenue of USD$ 3,000 to USD$ 4,000 per month. 
I got divorced recently so i do not want to live in nepal and wanted to know whether my 5 years old son, my 64 years father along with me can live and work in malaysia easily, legally or not. if we can then is my monthly income sufficient for living as i will be continuing my same work from there. Is there any type of visa which suits us. Can i open a Search Engine Marketing Compnay or Search Engine Marketing Training Institute over there? What will be the living cost for us? We believe to live in moderate lifestyle so that i can save much for my son for his future. If i want to rent two bedroom furnished flat with kitchen what will be the rent for it? What are the school expenses private and international school? Please help me out in this regard.


----------



## tumbleweeds (Dec 12, 2008)

You asked quite a few questions here! I'll do my best to answer what I can. First of all, there's another thread on this branch that goes into depth about how one goes about getting the MM2H (Malaysia My Second Home) visa, which gives legal residency permission to foreigners. It does require a reliable income of 10,000 RM per month (roughly US$3000) or putting a sum of cash into a fixed deposit account in a Malaysian bank. You can find out more information about the MM2H visa at Malaysia My Second Home. Many people do live for extended periods of time in Malaysia on a basic social visit pass - but authorities can be a bit selective on who gets to stay and who gets greater scrutiny. Those are the two basic ways to stay in Malaysia - the social visit pass and the MM2H visa.

You can do a Google search for international schools. There are several around KL and elsewhere but be forewarned, they are expensive! 

In KL, you can rent a nice furnished 2 bedroom condo for around 1500 RM and up, plus utilities. Depending on air-con use, that can be anywhere from about 100 RM to 250 RM. I had a nice furnished condo in KL in Brickfields for 2000 RM per month (US$560) including a pool, racquetball court, and 24 hour security. If you spend more than that, you'll be in a "luxury" unit. 

With your income, you should be able to live quite comfortably anywhere in Malaysia. KL is the most expensive city in the country. Your living expenses would be quite a bit less if you lived in Ipoh or another city, and a little less if you lived in Georgetown. The main thing would be the cost of the private school. You might consider home-schooling to save on that expense.

Hope that helps - good luck!


----------



## dhirazj (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the information. How long will social visit ass valid. Can i renew it again and again. What are the procedures. You ave mentioned home schooling could not get that. If i admit my child in school of malaysia i guess he gets student visa and if i admit myself for MBA or some things i also get student visa and if we two gets student visa what about my father getting dependent visa. Can i regiser company to fulfill my needs?


Regards,
Dhiraj 






tumbleweeds said:


> You asked quite a few questions here! I'll do my best to answer what I can. First of all, there's another thread on this branch that goes into depth about how one goes about getting the MM2H (Malaysia My Second Home) visa, which gives legal residency permission to foreigners. It does require a reliable income of 10,000 RM per month (roughly US$3000) or putting a sum of cash into a fixed deposit account in a Malaysian bank. You can find out more information about the MM2H visa at Malaysia My Second Home. Many people do live for extended periods of time in Malaysia on a basic social visit pass - but authorities can be a bit selective on who gets to stay and who gets greater scrutiny. Those are the two basic ways to stay in Malaysia - the social visit pass and the MM2H visa.
> 
> You can do a Google search for international schools. There are several around KL and elsewhere but be forewarned, they are expensive!
> 
> ...


----------



## tumbleweeds (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't think that you'll be able to have your children attend school in Malaysia on a social visit pass. The length of the pass varies depending on nationality, and I have no idea what the regulations are for Nepalese. I'd suggest contacting the Malaysian Embassy or the Dept of Immigration - you can Google both of these - and see what options are there for your situation. I do know that it would be a big hassle to register your company to do business in Malaysia. There are a ton of laws and conditions that part ownership would have to be Malay, amongst other things. Again, check out the website for immigration and call them if you need additional information. You need an expert here and it's unlikely that you can find anyone on this forum that can give you that specific information that you require. 

The social visit pass can be renewed again and again by leaving the country and returning again (a "border run") - however, there is no guarantee that they will let you do this indefinitely, and it's possible that you can make a border run and not be permitted re-entry (or given only a week's stay in order to get yourself out of the country). There are over a million Nepali's living and working in Malaysia now - but for permanent residence and being a non-employed Nepali, the laws are different and enforcement of the immigration laws can be somewhat arbitrary. Again - contact the consulate or immigration and see what the laws are for your situation.

It seems to me that the Malaysia My Second Home visa would be the best one for you (and allows your kids and parents to come with you as dependents), but the financial requirements would have to be satisfied.


----------



## accamma (Oct 4, 2009)

hello
Can u guide moe more on social visit pass.Iam from India.were should i contact and whom.
thanks


----------



## tumbleweeds (Dec 12, 2008)

Check out the Malaysia Dept of Immigration at this website: Selamat Datang ke Laman Web Rasmi Jabatan Imigresen Malaysia. It should answer your questions.


----------

